# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Каким будет этот форум? (оригинал)

## Dementiy

В связи с тем, что *plaksivaya_tryapka* удалил ценный экспериментальный материал, многократно подтверждающий диагноз одного из участников форума (речь идет о *qwe*), у меня возник ряд вопросов. 
Разумеется, заболевание *qwe* никуда не исчезло и, при желании, можно собрать доказательства снова (либо восстановить ветку из кэша), но если отношение администрации и других участников останется прежним, - это не имеет смысла.

Вопросы будут ко всем.

1. Вы, действительно, хотите превратить форум в частную лавочку *qwe*, возомнившую себя психологом, без всяких на то оснований?
Замечу, что превращение идет полным ходом. 
Так, например, *qwe* фактически банит неугодных (и неудобных ей) участников руками пассивной администрации.
LyolikByolik, almost

2. Вы хотите сохранить оригинальную суть суицид-форума, с правом каждого сомневаться в жизни, или это будет сайт "психологической" помощи, сомнительных "жизнеутверждающих" методов, астрологии, деструктивных сект и прочего бреда за авторством доморощенных спасателей?

3. Стоит ли мне пытаться что-то изменить на этом форуме или всем плевать?

Предлагаю провеси опрос, который и расставит все точки над "i".

----------


## qwe

Вот интересно, *Dementiy*, а каким методом вы меня с форума удалять будете? 
Подкуп модератора в особо крупных размерах?  :Embarrassment: 

И на каком основании? *Личной* неприязни и расхождения позиций?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> 1. Вы, действительно, хотите превратить форум в частную лавочку *qwe*, возомнившую себя психологом, без всяких на то оснований?


 доля сообщений qwe высока не потому что она много пишет, а потому что кроме неё не пишет никто. Представь, что она в среднем пишет 5 сообщений в день. Если кроме её сообщений будет создаваться ещё 100, то её доля составит 5% и будет незаметна. Но так как форум малопосещаем (это не следствие деятельности qwe, а следствие смены формата сёрфа, общения в инете и бана форума у многих крупных провайдеров), и кроме её 5 сообщений в день создаётся ещё несколько, то её доля во всех сообщениях высока.
Поэтому: хочешь снизить долю сообщений qwe - приведи на форум 100 человек, а не выпиливай её с форума.




> Так, например, *qwe* фактически банит неугодных (и неудобных ей) участников руками пассивной администрации.
> LyolikByolik, almost


 Не понял к чему ты клонишь, но almost матерился вовсю и оскорблял пользователей, за что и был забанен. причём тут qwe я не понял. Про лёлика уже и не помню.




> Предлагаю провеси опрос, который и расставит все точки над "i".


 Если хочешь - проводи. Не могу обещать, что я поступлю как решит большинство, но я однозначно приму его во внимание.

Выскажу свою позицию: я против флуда и против однотипных сообщений как от qwe, так и от тебя. Вдобавок, флуд и оффтоп запрещён правилами форума и потому я его с чистой совестью удалил. Что касается всяких "потусторонних" и "нематериальных" взглядов qwe, лично я их не разделяю, но наличие фриков на су-форуме это неизбежность и выпиливать их отсюда с корнем это нонсенс, так как это и есть аудитория ресурса. Если ты хочешь оказаться среди аудитории максимально адекватных людей, то ты не туда зашёл и сформировать такую аудиторию тут у тебя не получится, несмотря на то, что все бы этого хотели.

Варианты опроса, как это часто бывает, составлены неверно. Имхо, должен быть дополнительный вариант:
"форум без мутных сообщений qwe будет лучше, но выпиливать её нехорошо". Так как ни один из предложенных вариантов опроса не отображает моё совокупное мнение по проблеме, не голосовал.

----------


## qwe

> "форум без мутных сообщений qwe будет лучше


 Какие именно сообщения входят в категорию "мутных"?




> и против однотипных сообщений


 В каком плане однотипных?

И, наверное заодно стоит спросить, *а могу ли я* свои услуги предлагать, действительно, в открытом доступе, если вижу, что человек надежды подает, в этом смысле?




> Про лёлика уже и не помню.


 Подробное описание технологии исхода и призывы.

Кстати, про Лелика. совсем недавно видела вконтакте парня (если не ошибаюсь) с такой же аватаркой в окружении одного из участников форума.

----------


## qwe

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
я тут подумала: а может быть лучше меня подкупить, да я пойду?  :Big Grin: 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Потому что если сообщество на 90% превратится в Дементиев, Пипеткиных и, не будем перечислять (а последние месяцы такая тенденция есть), то мне тут делать нечего. Я все-таки, пишу для людей думающих, ищущих и тех, кто хотел бы решить свои проблемы.

В каком-то смысле я по-своему жду "знака" что-ли, и уходить насовсем порывалась уже бог знает сколько раз. и, чтобы время сэкономить, итп. просто, в очередной раз или втягивалась в разговор или приходилось убедиться, что здесь действительно неплохая школа для меня. Опять же, парочка людей, которые от суицида отказались - вдохновляют  :Smile: 

Может быть и формат стоило бы поменять. например, попытаться обратиться к традиционному для множества форумов: отвечать на вопрос "как помочь себе?" тем, кто захочет. Но эта тема должна быть в видимом доступе для новичков...

----------


## Dementiy

> доля сообщений qwe высока не потому что она много пишет, а потому что кроме неё не пишет никто.


 Не будет флуда - не будет и посещаемости.
Ведь, по-большому счету, и говорить не о чем.
А если модератор будет тереть темы, которые не нравятся, то и последние разбегуться.  :Wink: 




> Если ты хочешь оказаться среди аудитории максимально адекватных людей, то ты не туда зашёл и сформировать такую аудиторию тут у тебя не получится, несмотря на то, что все бы этого хотели.


 Да, все верно. Но "попытка - не пытка".
Если бы аудитория высказала свое мнение, можно было бы исходить из этого.
Да только в нашей палате всего 3 человека.  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

Лет в 5 в детском саду что-то мы лепили, не помню, чашки что-ли. Воспитательница показывает как это делается,  все слушают, я неглядя повторяю за ней. Когда она закончила объяснять, у меня тоже объект готов. и тут мальчик с передней парты разворачивается, показывает на меня и "доносит":
- А у нее уже все слеплено!
Воспитательница молодая - гений педагогики, отбирает у меня глину, снова делает из нее исходный комок и что-то поучительное мне говорит по поводу спешки или порядка итп. Я, само собой оскорбляюсь.

Вот так, годы идут, а вокруг те же дети, те же воспитатели  :Smile:

----------


## Камилка

Я проголосовала за qwe, как раз потому что это единственный активный человек на форуме  :Embarrassment:

----------


## qwe

Думаю, надо попытаться извлечь из этой темы максимум пользы.  :Embarrassment: 
поэтому хочу задать вопрос всем:

Если вы чувствуете или считаете, что вам бы не помешала именно психологическая помощь, то какого рода? 
Или на какую тему? Каких знаний вам не хватает?

----------


## Игорёк

Если смотреть на ситуаицию со стороны то менее адекватным выглядит в ней именно автор.  
Как я всегда говорил, когда меня просили не писать в каких-то темах - " Буду писать там где посчитаю нужным, если кому-то не нравится - можно просто не читать".

----------


## brusnika

Голосовала за: форум без   qwe станет лучше.
Вообще согласна  в чем-то с plaksivaya_tryapka , но раз 2 варианта дано, выбираю 2-й..


 P.S. услуги  правильнее   оказывать на своём  собственном сайте "Услуги практикующего" или что-то вроде, и отзывы не забыть кинуть туда и другую необходимую инфу..имхо моё скромное мнение.

----------------------------------------------
а то, что   на  данном форуме  мало пишут  в этом нет ни чьей вины, т.к.  люди больше сидят в основном сейчас в соц. сетях, а не на форумах.
Соц.сети вытесняют форумы, без разницы какая тематика у форума..имхо
Форумы пустуют, тем мало, если и пишут, то неинтересно  в  основном  уже читать то, что пишут, что приводит к ещё большему запустению.. Всё меняется, не будешь сидеть десятки лет на форуме, надоедает... имхо.

А вообще форум хорош сам по себе  тем, что нет здесь слащавых   фанатичных  проповедников и психологов, дурящих людей ...Я всегда к таким относилась оч. настороженно.имхо
Так что спасибо plaksivaya_tryapka  и создателям.
Есть , куда прийти и "поплакаться", других почитать, себя в ком-то увидеть)

----------


## brusnika

> Если смотреть на ситуаицию со стороны то менее адекватным выглядит в ней именно автор.  
>  " Буду писать там где посчитаю нужным, если кому-то не нравится - можно просто не читать".


 
За какой вариант голосовал ?

Автор имеет право сказать  тоже самое  -" Буду писать там где посчитаю нужным, если кому-то не нравится - можно просто не читать".
Надо просто вовремя остановиться, сказать свою т.з, почитать т.з. собеседника, и разойтись в разные стороны.

----------


## qwe

Это фотография для автора темы  :Embarrassment: 

потрясающие горы.



А вопрос перенесу на эту страницу тоже:




> Если вы чувствуете или считаете, что вам бы не помешала именно психологическая помощь, то какого рода? 
> Или на какую тему? Каких знаний вам не хватает?

----------


## Игорёк

> За какой вариант голосовал ?
> 
> Автор имеет право сказать  тоже самое  -" Буду писать там где посчитаю нужным, если кому-то не нравится - можно просто не читать".
> Надо просто вовремя остановиться, сказать свою т.з, почитать т.з. собеседника, и разойтись в разные стороны.


 Конечно, пусть пишет, я не против) 

Не голосую.

----------


## Apathy

ну и что же, кто нибудь знает группы в соцсетях, подобные нашим форумам? только не такие, в которых 90% - школьники с неудачной любовью, а остальные молчат

----------


## Vladislav

Да пусть будет. Вроде не мешает. Только флудит правда не хуже спам-бота, это бесит. А так пусть пишет, вдруг и поможет кому, фиг его знает.

----------


## trypo

за , ибо пригодится.

----------


## qwe

прямо не знаю, что выбрать  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Игорёк

> Да пусть будет. Вроде не мешает. Только флудит правда не хуже спам-бота, это бесит. А так пусть пишет, вдруг и поможет кому, фиг его знает.


 Мне иногда помогает, общением, за что ей большое спасибо. хотя по логике мои сопли вообще не стоило бы размазывать.. Удивляюсь ее стойкости, с таким мерзавцем как я не многие способны общаться )

----------


## fuсka rolla

Еще раз, если кве позиционирует себя психологом, то пусть скинет фотку диплома, подтверждающего ее квалификацию. Люди без соответствующей квалификации к работе с людьми не допускаются. Если же она себя таковым не позиционирует, то и делать ей ничего не надо. Однако, опыт предыдущих лет показывает, что даже дипломированные психологи, предоставившие документацию модераторам, не пользуются доверием у пользователей. 
Если хотите, можем вновь создать уголок психолога. Ну, или список психологов, имеющих соответствующее образование и желание волонтёрствовать. 
Косательно кве, нет пруфов- не психолог. А так, пусть что угодно говорит в рамках согласованных правил форума.

----------


## qwe

> Еще раз, если кве позиционирует себя психологом, то пусть скинет фотку диплома, подтверждающего ее квалификацию. Люди без соответствующей квалификации к работе с людьми не допускаются. Если же она себя таковым не позиционирует, то и делать ей ничего не надо. Однако, опыт предыдущих лет показывает, что даже дипломированные психологи, предоставившие документацию модераторам, не пользуются доверием у пользователей. 
> Если хотите, можем вновь создать уголок психолога. Ну, или список психологов, имеющих соответствующее образование и желание волонтёрствовать. 
> Косательно кве, нет пруфов- не психолог. А так, пусть что угодно говорит в рамках согласованных правил форума.


 Какие дипломы, о чем вы?)

я себя позиционирую как человек умеющий решать психологические проблемы в определенном спектре. Диплом говорит о пройденном вузе.

Если нет университетского диплома математика, это что означает, что математику невозможно изучить? Не смешите меня. Это к вопросу о квалификации. проверить ее можно только на практике. Никак иначе. Потому что задача по факту - *решение* психологической проблемы.

Мертвые знания компетенцией не являются.

Во-вторых, какой реальный вес имеет мнение неспециалиста? "Кому-что-показалось"? Который сам запутался, и ленится книжечку почитать и поупражняться, поразбираться? Это описание типичных для этого форума "неверующих".

Сколько бизнесменов без экономического образования, сколько дизайнеров-самоучек. Поэтов-писателей. У каждого свои таланты. Ну что за ерунду вы городите...

----------


## microbe

*qwe*, я за тебя.

----------


## fuсka rolla

2qwe, математик с людьми не работает. 
Хочешь оказывать помощь, оказывай её иначе: суп суицидникам свари, прокси им настрой, кота в больницу своди. А именно психологическую помощь без диплома психолога оказывать здесь нельзя. Врачи-шарлатаны не нужны. 
Спасибо за понимание.

----------


## qwe

> 2qwe, математик с людьми не работает.


 Какая разница?
Мы всю жизнь живем в обществе и общаемся с людьми изо дня в день так или иначе. Соответственно имеем и опыт.




> Хочешь оказывать помощь, оказывай её иначе: суп суицидникам свари, прокси им настрой, кота в больницу своди.


 А почему вы *навязываете* мне свое видение? Практически командуете, что делать. Вы мой начальник?  :Smile:  Я вам лично навязывала свои услуги? Что-то у вас требовала?




> А именно психологическую помощь без диплома психолога оказывать здесь нельзя.


 И хорошую нельзя?  :Smile: 




> Врачи-шарлатаны не нужны.


 Они никому не нужны. И мне в том числе.
я уже ранее предлагала - *критикуйте мои конкретные рекомендации, если есть что*. иначе все эти выпады беспочвенные. Ловите меня на настоящих ошибках, а не придуманных. все честно.

Формалист - слеп.




> Спасибо за понимание.


 оно пока не состоялось.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Ну, дело хозяйское. От меня информация вышла, проблемы на принимающей стороне. 
Попробую сжать для Вас без потери данных- называйте свои пассажи чем угодно, но не психологической помощью. Есть диплом психолога- можешь оказывать психологическую помощь, нет оного- лечи подорожником и заговорами. Иными словами, ежели не понимаете разницу между работой над людьми и работой с вещами, то Вам не сюда. 



> А почему вы навязываете мне свое видение? Практически командуете, что делать. Вы мой начальник?


 Я Вам правила разъясняю: психолог- оказывай помощь, не психолог- общайся. Можете это начальствованием назвать.

----------


## qwe

> называйте свои пассажи чем угодно, но не психологической помощью.


 Какие пассажи? посты на форуме? советы?
Приведите пример негодного совета. который не помог бы решить проблему, если бы человек воплотил его в жизнь. Сделайте одолжение, иначе неясно о чем мы говорим.

*fuсka rolla*, ни один здравомыслящий человек во всем мире не будет вас лично воспринимать всерьез, пока вы не в состоянии привести хоть одну конкретную ошибку для данной ситуации. До этого момента, вы просто штампуете стереотип.




> Есть диплом психолога- можешь оказывать психологическую помощь, нет оного- лечи подорожником и заговорами.


 какая прелесть) но второй раз повторять не буду.




> Иными словами, ежели не понимаете разницу между работой над людьми и работой с вещами, то Вам не сюда.


 *из чего* вы делаете вывод, из каких предпосылок, на каком основании, что я не понимаю разницы?




> Я Вам правила разъясняю: психолог- оказывай помощь, не психолог- общайся. Можете это начальствованием назвать.


 Если я делаю что-то выходящее за рамки правил форума, почему меня до сих пор не забанили? тоже интересно)
Кстати, где это правило?

--------------
ПС: Кстати *о заговорах*.
я вот еще думаю, не вы ли тот модератор, что удалил меня с форума в 2012-м?
http://www.suicide-forum.com/entry.p...E8%F6%E8%ED%FB
в этом случае я согласна применить заговор к вам лично, как человек (сами знаете) не чуждый  мистике и проч.)) Мне ведь тогда откровенно нахамили  :Wink:  а я так не люблю хамства.

----------


## fuсka rolla

За дневники не баню.

Примеров Вам пассажей не приведу, т.к. имел необходимость Вас читать только в этой теме. 
А правило понятно и легко запоминается- с людьми работает только специалист. Как я понял из этой темы, Вы предлагаете психологическую помощь- даже настаиваете на ней. Всё, что касается здоровья людей требует квалификации. Попробуйте устроится в кабинет психолога, если полагаете, что диплом не нужен для работы с людьми )))))
Судя по тому, что Вы формулировку "решать психологические проблемы" заменили на "советы", Вы понимаете, что можно, а что- нет. Это вопрос не чем Вы тут занимаетесь, а как позиционируете.  Советами хоть завалите всех.

----------


## qwe

> Примеров Вам пассажей не приведу, т.к. имел необходимость Вас читать только в этой теме.


 О чем мы говорим, если вы не читали?  :Smile:  о птичках? Будем обсуждать, когда прочитаете.




> А правило понятно и легко запоминается- с людьми работает только специалист.


 Где конкретно это правило находится в списке правил форума?




> Как я понял из этой темы, Вы предлагаете психологическую помощь- даже настаиваете на ней. Всё, что касается здоровья людей требует квалификации. Попробуйте устроится в кабинет психолога, если полагаете, что диплом не нужен для работы с людьми )))))


 


> Судя по тому, что Вы формулировку "решать психологические проблемы" заменили на "советы", Вы понимаете, что можно, а что- нет. Это вопрос не чем Вы тут занимаетесь, а как позиционируете.  Советами хоть завалите всех.


 Ну что же, распишем подробно  :Smile: 

1. на форуме происходят обсуждения и даются советы. Всеми участниками и мной в том числе.
2. также я заводила тему "Если вы хотите выйти из депрессии". там практические методы. http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...E5%F1%F1%E8%E8
3. Объявление о моих услугах висит здесь  :Smile:  http://kiev.ko.olx.ua/obyavlenie/psi...n-IDc7VWW.html Иногда я даю людям с этого форума ссылку на него. 
4. Психологической работой я называю то, что происходит на сеансах непосредственно. На форуме то же самое сделать невозможно - не та концентрация внимания и степень вовлеченности. да и методы другие.
5. На форуме можно только "слегка консультировать". Это максимум: http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...ED%EE%F1%F2%FC




> Вы предлагаете психологическую помощь- даже настаиваете на ней


 В каком смысле настаиваю, надо уточнить? В какой форме?




> За дневники не баню.


 Совершенно не факт, что это было в дневниках) Если в 2012 модераторы были те же что и сейчас, то на плаксивую тряпку мне трудно подумать - он как-то не склонен материться. И, что интересно, мат запрещен на форуме, но модераторам можно))

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Где конкретно это правило находится в списке правил форума


 здесь



> 1. на форуме происходят обсуждения и даются советы. Всеми участниками и мной в том числе.


 Да. Но Вы говорите о психологической помощи.

И наконец, на Вашей странице указано, что Вы пользуетесь методом, эффективность которого сомнительна. Особенно в руках непрофессионала- Вас. 
За пруфами сюда
Поэтому называть советы и общение психологической помощью Вам нельзя. (см. правило 3.6.)
Надеюсь, на этот раз у Вас не возникнет непонимания предмета разговора. 

Про мат: если найдёте место, где модератор ругается матом, можете сообщить. Уверен, Вы не найдёте. За мат лично я не баню (если при этом не было оскорбления участника) и оным здесь не ругаюсь. В 2012 модераторы были те же. Я нисколько не сомневаюсь в Вашей обиде на 2012 год, и очень жаль, что, кроме впечатления и описания "не помню точно, но примерно было так" в дневнике, свидетельств этому не сохранилось. 
Также стоит заметить, что ветка посвящена функционированию форума, а не конкретно Вам. По формальным признакам можно тему закрыть или перенести в "Мою проблему", где Вы сможете продолжить общение с клубом почитателей. 
Обращаю Ваше внимание на результаты голосования, согласно которым, пользователи считают, что Вашей "психологической практикой" следует заниматься в другом месте 


> Вы, действительно, хотите превратить форум в частную лавочку qwe, возомнившую себя психологом, без всяких на то оснований?


 После закрытия темы, по Вашему желанию, могу её восстановить в "Моей проблеме", для чего Вам будет необходимо написать мне в личку. 
Спасибо.

----------

